# Newest Hypo Redfoot Babies



## N2TORTS (Feb 18, 2015)

some of the new guys from the Cove'......


----------



## kathyth (Feb 18, 2015)

They're stunning!! No big surprise, there!


----------



## aqua tarkus (Mar 12, 2015)

great lookin' tort
How many were in the clutch?


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 12, 2015)

Cute! ! ! As always! ! ! !


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Too cute!! 
Seriously JD, where in the heck are you keeping all these babies? Are you selling as fast as they hatch? I just can't fathom what it looks like with all those beauties in one place!


----------



## gingerbee (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful as usual!!


----------



## newCH (Mar 13, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Too cute!!
> Seriously JD, where in the heck are you keeping all these babies? Are you selling as fast as they hatch? I just can't fathom what it looks like with all those beauties in one place!


I was wondering the same thing....?


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 16, 2015)

newCH said:


> I was wondering the same thing....?



Let's see if we can get an answer from @N2TORTS!


----------



## Mantissa3 (Aug 15, 2015)

I love your baby tootles when they still have that adorable face with the egg tooth still prominent. They are so very dear, thanks for the pictures.
Karen


----------

